# Green Chili Sauce



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I recently spent 4 days in my local Hospital.

On their A-La-Carte menu they have Green Chile Sauce, as a topping for your meals.

Anyway, I love me some Ham, and Cheese Omelet with a lot of Green Chile on it. 

I have eaten hundreds of those from Texas to Montana, Iowa to Washington State, over the years.

This is the first time that it was more like a Brown gravy with pork in it, as well as a mild Jalapeno taste.

All others were more White Sauce / pork, with varying Jalapeno flavor. 

So I was wondering if this is correct, or does the "Chef" the Hospital hired from Jersey, know what they are doing?


ED


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Hope you’re okay!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

There are all kinds of Green Chili sauces. I've never seen a white sauce!


Hospitals have been trying to meet the needs of patients with different ethnicities. In Hawaii, you can get Poi in the hospital. I was dumbfounded the first time a little old Hawaiian lady asked me to make sure her Poi was "two finger"!


https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=Green+chili+sauces+for+eggs


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Welcome back. 

Thank you but no green chili sauce for me.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Startingover said:


> Welcome back.
> 
> Thank you but no green chili sauce for me.


Yeah; it's a preference thing.

I am the same way about Chocolate.
It makes me ill, it's a mental thing.


ED


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

First a green chili sauce should be made with green chilies not Jalapenos. They are 2 entirely different things. The green chilies have some heat but nothing like a Jalapeno.


All the ones I've eaten were tomato based but there is no reason why one could not dump a can of chopped green chilies into any sauce and call ____ green chili sauce.


They combine really well with white beans in white bean chicken chili so I can imagine them in a lot of things. Hust buy a can and add them to some sauce you like.


Around here the best place to buy them is Wal-Mart but be careful they use the same picture on the Jalapeno and Green Chili cans. I guess they thought why pay for 2 pictures.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Colbyt said:


> They combine really well with white beans in white bean chicken chili so I can imagine them in a lot of things. Just buy a can and add them to some sauce you like.


 I make my own Chicken soup, With diced Chicken Breast, a few peas, and a can of Stokes Green Chile sauce. 

I like it. 

Any tomato based Chili was always called RED Chili, whereas Green Chili, had a little flour base, and lots of Green chili , diced and cooked with a pork shank.

Until the meat was tender, falling off the bone.

Remove the bone and discard.

Great on eggs, and other things.

ED


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

There are lots of green chiles. Which one would you use?


https://www.thespruceeats.com/types-of-green-or-fresh-chiles-2342638


It was like pulling teeth, but, I found out that Stokes uses Hatch chiles which are like Anaheim chiles, but, hotter.

I had never heard of Hatch chiles until wooleybooger mentioned it.
There's a thread where both Two Knots and wooleybooger talk about chiles.

I've only used fresh Jalapenos and Thai chiles. Tasted Serrano, Habanero & Anaheim.

Someone is going to say that chili and chiles are different, so I might as well get it over with. ;D


I've learned so much about Regional cooking from this forum. I've never used Stokes, but, then we don't use canned chiles. We have so much produce that is fresh, I guess I took it for granted.


Stokes is sold out at Walmart, de-nagorg. People must be hoarding it. ;D


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

The canned ones.  and the can doesn't say which one.


If going fresh the Poblanos are probably your best choice. I've never eaten a fresh green one but they are pretty mild when ripe.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@Colbyt- Do you use fresh tomatillos in cooking?

@de-nagorg - It looks like your dish is "chile verde", the one with pork.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Nik333 said:


> @*Colbyt* - Do you use fresh tomatillos in cooking?
> 
> @*de-nagorg* - It looks like your dish is "chile verde", the one with pork.





As I don't know what that is I guess I don't.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Colbyt said:


> As I don't know what that is I guess I don't.



You might like them. They have a fresh taste, I think.


----------

